# VIN decoding and plow prep springs



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

First question...can anyone here run my trucks VIN number and give a list of what equipment came on the truck? I am mostly interested in the snow plow prep info.

Second...When I hook up my 8.5' EZ-V and raise it, the front end drops at least 2" until the bumpstops are basically touching the axle. From this info and what I found here searching, my truck probably has the standard rate springs. Does anyone have a part number for the plow prep springs or a heavy duty set? 

I know there are Timbrens I could buy, but if the upgrade coil springs are about the same money as the Timbrens or a little more, I would rather go that way.


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

i dont know how to do it i am sure if you called dodge they can run it for you , if you end up not having the plow package i have my stock springs from my truck that had the plow prep


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Sounds good. I will have to head to the local dealer. I was just hoping I could save that step. I will let you know on your springs. Thanks.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

There was a thread about this somewhere, but if I remember correctly, the newer style dodges, like ours, with the cummins have the highest rate springs because of the diesel. If you go to the older style then I think there might have been two different spring rates for the diesel. But I am pretty sure that the 03 and newer diesel trucks have the highest factory springs.

My .02, when I installed the plow with out my leveling kit and without any ballast, it dove quite a bit. But then when I added ballast behind the back axle( about 900lbs) it didn't dive much. Then I added a Hell Bent Steel leveling kit for about $100 shipped, and then it sits nice and level. Here is a thread with pictures. See what ya think, but it handles the weight just fine. Good Luck! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51526


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I know I need to add ballast. according to the Fisher website, I only need to add around 400#. Seems kind of light to me. I was thinking of going with a leveling kit but I don't want the truck sitting high in the front when I am towing the camper all summer. Right now the truck sits about level when we are loaded up for camping...wood, coolers, bikes, dog and camper. With a leveling kit it would be 2" high up front! Of course, maybe plow prep springs up front would raise it and make it high in the summer as well. I guess this is where the Timbrens would come in handy. I think either way I will be spending some cash this fall. 

The truck is now only used for towing in the summer. I have a hot rod 92 Buick Century wagon I DD all spring, summer and fall.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah plenty of ballast and Timbrens would probably work out great for ya! Maybe a set for the back too, sounds like a lot of weight and a lot of fun with that camping setup! Good luck, 
Dan


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I will probably end up getting the Timbrens then...we'll see.

As for ballast, how much should I add?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Just got the build sheet from my local dealer. Cool thing is my truck was built today, September 19th but in 2002! 

It does not have the plow prep package. It does have the 5200# front axle, heavy duty shocks, 136 amp alternator and 750 amp battery.

Here are the spring numbers: front right - ZTEP, front left - ZEFP, rear left - ZGRP, rear right - ZVRP.

Here are some weird items...

172S - Zone 72-Portland
602S - Alaska State Code
902S - Alaska State Code
I54S - Route 54 - UP, Kent WA

And here are the build sheets:


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Anyone else have their build sheet with the plow prep package? I would like to know if the springs are different than what I have.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Well I bought a set of Timbrens and now the front only drops 5/8". :bluebounc This is with no ballast either.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

in case you still wanted to know there high rated springs even if you have the diesel the numbers are:
52113988AA
52113987AA


----------

